# Bụi trong phòng sạch



## hatmitdoan (16 Tháng tám 2021)

Để chọn *thiết bị hút bụi* phù hợp, phải xem xét bản chất của bụi và các quy định pháp lý về xử lý và loại bỏ bụi, cũng như phân loại máy và công nghệ lọc. Giá trị giới hạn ngưỡng ( Threshold Limit Value - TLV) đối với bụi càng thấp, nguy cơ sức khỏe càng cao.

*Bụi không chỉ đơn giản là bụi*​Bụi không chỉ đơn giản là bụi! Thành phần hóa học và tính độc hại của nó phụ thuộc vào các quá trình hình thành bụi xảy ra tự nhiên và do con người tạo ra, ví dụ trong quá trình sản xuất. Mức độ và loại bụi có thể chấp nhận được sẽ khác nhau rất nhiều tùy theo ngành, làm cho các yêu cầu về hút bụi trở nên vô cùng đặc biệt. Ví dụ, trong phòng sạch dược phẩm phải tuân thủ các tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh và chất lượng cao liên tục, đồng thời duy trì các quy trình sản xuất hiệu quả.

Để tối đa hóa hiệu quả, việc hút bụi và hút bụi quy mô công nghiệp để loại bỏ dư lượng hóa chất từ thuốc có thể được thực hiện trong quá trình sản xuất bằng cách tích hợp hút và sử dụng máy được chứng nhận ATEX, giảm thiểu thời gian chết và duy trì mức độ vệ sinh nghiêm ngặt

*>>> Bạn có thể quan tâm để phòng sạch TPCN: http://akme.com.vn/du-an-akme/phong-sach-nha-may-tpcn *

"Mỗi lĩnh vực khác nhau sẽ có sự khác nhau về nồng độ bụi và loại bụi trong khu vực phòng sạch"

Máy hút bụi cung cấp khả năng hút liên tục các hạt lơ lửng trực tiếp tại điểm phát sinh, cũng như từ khu vực xung quanh, đảm bảo độ tin cậy của quy trình và an toàn lao động. Máy hút bụi công nghiệp nên phù hợp với tất cả các loại bụi và bụi mịn, kể cả bụi kết dính và các tính năng khác nhau sẽ làm cho máy phù hợp với các ngành công nghiệp khác nhau. Ví dụ, khi lượng lớn bụi mịn và bụi nguy hiểm được tạo ra, một bộ lọc làm sạch hiệu quả trong khi hút bụi với cơ chế lắc điện tích hợp sẽ giúp tiếp tục làm sạch. Tương tự như vậy, các máy tạo điều kiện thay thế bộ lọc từ phía không khí sạch, giúp ngăn ngừa ô nhiễm và duy trì quy trình làm việc.

Công ty TNHH Thương mại và Kỹ thuật Anh Khang chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn, thiết kế và thi công phòng sạch tổng thể. Vui lòng liên hệ theo thông tin bên dưới.*
Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email: info@akme.com.vn

Website: akme.com.vn

Add: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------

